# Palin Problem, Sheâ??????s out of her league.



## min0 lee (Sep 26, 2008)

Palin Problem by Kathleen Parker on National Review Online




By Kathleen Parker

If at one time women were considered heretical for swimming upstream against feminist orthodoxy, they now face condemnation for swimming downstream â?????? away from Sarah Palin.

To express reservations about her qualifications to be vice president â?????? and possibly president â?????? is to risk being labeled anti-woman.
Or, as I am guilty of charging her early critics, supporting only a certain kind of woman. 

Some of the passionately feminist critics of Palin who attacked her personally deserved some of the backlash they received. But circumstances have changed since Palin was introduced as just a hockey mom with lipstick â?????? what a difference a financial crisis makes â?????? and a more complicated picture has emerged.

As weâ??????ve seen and heard more from John McCainâ??????s running mate, it is increasingly clear that Palin is a problem. Quick study or not, she doesnâ??????t know enough about economics and foreign policy to make Americans comfortable with a President Palin should conditions warrant her promotion. 

Yes, she recently met and turned several heads of state as the United Nations General Assembly convened in New York. She was gracious, charming and disarming. Men swooned. Pakistanâ??????s president wanted to hug her. (Perhaps Osama bin Laden is dying to meet her?)

And, yes, she has common sense, something we value. And sheâ??????s had executive experience as a mayor and a governor, though of relatively small constituencies (about 6,000 and 680,000, respectively). 

Finally, Palinâ??????s narrative is fun, inspiring and all-American in that frontier way we seem to admire. When Palin first emerged as John McCainâ??????s running mate, I confess I was delighted. She was the antithesis and nemesis of the hirsute, Birkenstock-wearing sisterhood â?????? a refreshing feminist of a different order who personified the modern successful working mother.

Palin didnâ??????t make a mess cracking the glass ceiling. She simply glided through it. 

It was fun while it lasted.

Palinâ??????s recent interviews with Charles Gibson, Sean Hannity, and now Katie Couric have all revealed an attractive, earnest, confident candidate. Who Is Clearly Out Of Her League.

No one hates saying that more than I do. Like so many women, Iâ??????ve been pulling for Palin, wishing her the best, hoping she will perform brilliantly. Iâ??????ve also noticed that I watch her interviews with the held breath of an anxious parent, my finger poised over the mute button in case it gets too painful. Unfortunately, it often does. My cringe reflex is exhausted. 

Palin filibusters. She repeats words, filling space with deadwood. Cut the verbiage and thereâ??????s not much content there. Hereâ??????s but one example of many from her interview with Hannity: â?????Well, there is a danger in allowing some obsessive partisanship to get into the issue that weâ??????re talking about today. And thatâ??????s something that John McCain, too, his track record, proving that he can work both sides of the aisle, he can surpass the partisanship that must be surpassed to deal with an issue like this.â???

When Couric pointed to polls showing that the financial crisis had boosted Obamaâ??????s numbers, Palin blustered wordily: â?????Iâ??????m not looking at poll numbers. What I think Americans at the end of the day are going to be able to go back and look at track records and see whoâ??????s more apt to be talking about solutions and wishing for and hoping for solutions for some opportunity to change, and whoâ??????s actually done it?â???

If BS were currency, Palin could bail out Wall Street herself.

If Palin were a man, weâ??????d all be guffawing, just as we do every time Joe Biden tickles the back of his throat with his toes. But because sheâ??????s a woman â?????? and the first ever on a Republican presidential ticket â?????? we are reluctant to say what is painfully true. 

What to do?

McCain canâ??????t repudiate his choice for running mate. He not only risks the wrath of the GOPâ??????s unforgiving base, but he invites others to second-guess his executive decision-making ability. Barack Obama faces the same problem with Biden. 

Only Palin can save McCain, her party, and the country she loves. She can bow out for personal reasons, perhaps because she wants to spend more time with her newborn. No one would criticize a mother who puts her family first.

Do it for your country.
â?????? Kathleen Parker is a nationally syndicated columnist.

??© 2008, Washington Post Writers Group


----------



## ZECH (Sep 26, 2008)

eh, liberal are running scared.


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2008)

Palin is a fruitcake. 

Europe is laughing at the fact that the US population would vote for such a nutjob.  Fear for the world is those idiots get elected.


----------



## brogers (Sep 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Palin is a fruitcake.
> 
> Europe is laughing at the fact that the US population would vote for such a nutjob.  Fear for the world is those idiots get elected.



Really?  The same people who elected Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini should be laughing at us, because we put up Sarah Palin for VP.......?

Regardless of what some "world poll" says, Obama is anti-trade and would be bad for other nations.  How many people do you know abroad?  How many have you spoken to and asked them their opinion?  My guess is you're just talking out of your ass after reading some article on how a poll says the world wants Obama!  We should give the world 500 electoral votes!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 27, 2008)

McCain is always spitting "country first" then he pics Palin?  What if he dies, would you want some religious extremest with NOOO experience to run this county?  

Your pick for VP is your first big decision as a presidential nominee, lets look at how the two candidate did.  Obama picks up Biden, and McCain pics Palin?  Think about it.


----------



## brogers (Sep 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> McCain is always spitting "country first" then he pics Palin?  What if he dies, would you want some religious extremest with NOOO experience to run this county?
> 
> Your pick for VP is your first big decision as a presidential nominee, lets look at how the two candidate did.  Obama picks up Biden, and McCain pics Palin?  Think about it.



You realize that she is more qualified than the man running at the top of the Democratic ticket, right?

The Presidency is an executive position, not legislative.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 27, 2008)

brogers said:


> You realize that she is more qualified than the man running at the top of the Democratic ticket, right?
> 
> The Presidency is an executive position, not legislative.



What makes her more qualified???


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Palin is a fruitcake.
> 
> *Europe is laughing* at the fact that the US population would vote for such a nutjob.  Fear for the world is those idiots get elected.



well its a good thing that their opinions have a direct impact on how the American public votes


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 27, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What makes her more qualified???




The fact that she's actually DONE the job.  Being governor of a state is infinitely closer to being president than being a senator is.


----------



## vader (Sep 27, 2008)

Palin is going to own Biden on thursday.
I can't believe this board is full of so many libs.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 27, 2008)

vader said:


> I can't believe this board is full of so many libs.



That's what makes it so much fun. :bounce:


----------



## KelJu (Sep 27, 2008)

vader said:


> Palin is going to own Biden on thursday.
> I can't believe this board is full of so many libs.



Lol, I guess more than one equates to "so many" in your mind. 

I think there are more republicans posting in the political threads, and the rest are non-partisan or just don't give a shit either way.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

vader said:


> Palin is going to own Biden on thursday.
> I can't believe this board is full of so many libs.



I agree, Biden likes to put his foot in his mouth, Palin needs to be a little more seasoned.
When she met Kissinger she acted bit too much like a fan.


I think it's pretty even the amount of people we have in each party, you just may want to hear from them at all.....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

KelJu said:


> Lol, I guess more than one equates to "so many" in your mind.
> 
> I think there are more republicans posting in the political threads, and the rest are non-partisan or just don't give a shit either way.



I didn't even read your post and it almost close to what I was thinking.
I think there are more Reps here than anything else, I do notice they are very loyal to their party, but then again both are.
Some are loyal to their parties for the wrong reason or just follow a crowd.
Some deny they follow a party.

blah, blah. blah


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What makes her more qualified???



All of that foreign policy she has done living next to Canada and Russia.


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2008)

brogers said:


> Really? The same people who elected Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini should be laughing at us, because we put up Sarah Palin for VP.......?
> 
> Regardless of what some "world poll" says, Obama is anti-trade and would be bad for other nations. How many people do you know abroad? How many have you spoken to and asked them their opinion? My guess is you're just talking out of your ass after reading some article on how a poll says the world wants Obama! We should give the world 500 electoral votes!


 
Actually I'm in Europe now.  It might come as a surprise to your limited brain that it consists of more than just Germany and Italy. Imagine that, the world consists of more than just the US!  And yes, I have spoke to people about it and that is the general opinion.  They really are laughing at us.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Actually I'm in Europe now.  It might come as a surprise to your limited brain that it consists of more than just Germany and Italy. Imagine that, the world consists of more than just the US!  And yes, I have spoke to people about it and that is the general opinion.  They really are laughing at us.



  The fact that Europe likes Obama so much us what scares me.. he's exactly their kind of candidate.  And forgive me for not buying into the bullshit idea that Europe is laughing at us because of a select group of people that you (with an obvious bias) spoke to.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> The fact that Europe likes Obama so much us what scares me.. he's exactly their kind of candidate.  And forgive me for not buying into the bullshit idea that Europe is laughing at us because of a select group of people that you (with an obvious bias) spoke to.




I don't know if it is that they like Obama so much... It is just that you are fucked either way


----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Actually I'm in Europe now.  It might come as a surprise to your limited brain that it consists of more than just Germany and Italy. Imagine that, the world consists of more than just the US!  And yes, I have spoke to people about it and that is the general opinion.  They really are laughing at us.



There's more than 2 countries in Europe?  Thanks for the update captain obvious, you must have been a geography champion in 3rd grade.

Point is, you and your europeans friends are morons.  Laughing at Sarah Palin for *VP?*  She is a popular governor/mayor and proven reformer.  Meanwhile in the other side you have a junior senator who spent half of his first term running for President at the *top of the ticket.*  The fools who have been hoodwinked by this garbage about "Change we need" are the ones who should be getting laughed at.  Higher taxes, nearly a trillion in new spending, additional 50 billion in foreign aid sent abroad every year, giving the same government that created the mortgage problems heavy involvement in our health care is Change that we DON'T need.  Fools see the government fail miserably as we speak on this current issue and yet still want to put into power a man who wants to vastly increase its control over individual americans.  I'm not laughing at them though, I'm practically speechless and the sheer stupidity of some people buying into this sloganism and cult of personality.  I see people wearing T-shirts and handing out flyers with Obama's face printed on it with the words "Hope."  The shit looks just like any cult of personality in a 3rd world shit hole, like Saddam had in Iraq, Kim has in Korea, and a dozen other dumps in Africa.  Fools.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

America has always been a place other counties people can respect, I don't thats the image we have anymore.

It's not just his friends who have this opinion Brogers, I think it's the majority feel that way.


----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

FOOLS


----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> America has always been a place other counties people can respect, I don't thats the image we have anymore.
> 
> It's not just his friends who have this opinion Brogers, I think it's the majority feel that way.



I don't care what is popular, I care what is right.  Hamas and Hezbollah want Obama too, so does Putin.  Wonder why?

Do you really think it matters that Europeans like him?  Do you think they know jack shit about him?  I went to Asia this past summer and the people there all thought Obama was a vacuous and people are fools for liking him, because his speeches are nothing but fluff, no substance.  At least they can articulate why he's a dipshit, meanwhile goob and he buddies can't articulate anything besides "they're laughing at Sarah Palin."  Mind boggling.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

You have to wonder so many people are so desperate for Obama, can you explain this?


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)

brogers said:


> I don't care what is popular, I care what is right.  Hamas and Hezbollah want Obama too, so does Putin.  Wonder why?
> 
> Do you really think it matters that Europeans like him?  Do you think they know jack shit about him?  I went to Asia this past summer and the people there all thought Obama was a vacuous and people are fools for liking him, because his speeches are nothing but fluff, no substance.  At least they can articulate why he's a dipshit, meanwhile goob and he buddies can't articulate anything besides "they're laughing at Sarah Palin."  Mind boggling.


How would they know so much about Obama? I don't even think we know much about him really.

Sarah isn't all that perfect, I could and should post her short comings but then the right would start crying foul.

She is still a better VP choice over Biden....I wouldn't be suprised if they feel this way now.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

brogers said:


> I don't care what is popular, I care what is right.  Hamas and Hezbollah want Obama too, so does Putin.  Wonder why?
> 
> Do you really think it matters that Europeans like him?  Do you think they know jack shit about him?  I went to Asia this past summer and the people there all thought Obama was a vacuous and people are fools for liking him, because his speeches are nothing but fluff, no substance.  At least they can articulate why he's a dipshit, meanwhile goob and he buddies can't articulate anything besides "they're laughing at Sarah Palin."  Mind boggling.



stfu you republicans are annoying as fuck, remind me of Nazi's


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> stfu you republicans are annoying as fuck, remind me of Nazi's



good retort.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> good retort.



Shit!  Most republicans on this board dont contribute shit on this board but there political opinion.  Do you guys even lift?  What the fuck are you even doing here?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Shit!  Most republicans on this board dont contribute shit on this board but there political opinion.  Do you guys even lift?  What the fuck are you even doing here?



Change the subject.. nice tactic.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> stfu you republicans are annoying as fuck, remind me of Nazi's



Yes, the republicans party is just like the National Socialist party of Germany.


----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Shit!  Most republicans on this board dont contribute shit on this board but there political opinion.  Do you guys even lift?  What the fuck are you even doing here?



Yes, I lift weights.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Change the subject.. nice tactic.



Thanks, I learned it from republicans such as George Bush and John McCain.


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thanks, I learned it from republicans such as George Bush and John McCain.



 

why am I responding to him?


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Shit! Most republicans on this board dont contribute shit on this board but there political opinion. Do you guys even lift? What the fuck are you even doing here?


 
Exactly.  Fuck off brogers, you won't be missed.  I've never seen one indication that you even lift.  What are you even doing here? You want a political forum, seeing that is all you are interested in.

You contribute nothing else.  But, you've heard this all before have'nt you brogers?


----------



## busyLivin (Sep 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Exactly.  Fuck off brogers, you won't be missed.  I've never seen one indication that you even lift.  What are you even doing here? You want a political forum, seeing that is all you are interested in.
> 
> You contribute nothing else.  But, you've heard this all before have'nt you brogers?



I find this pretty funny.  You clearly can't stand the heat in a discussion, so you resort to asking why people are here.  What does his presence in open chat have anything to do with the topic?

Are people supposed to convince you they lift in order to be here?  Get real...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> What does his presence in open chat have anything to do with the topic?
> 
> Are people supposed to convince you they lift in order to be here?  Get real...



Agree.


----------



## brogers (Sep 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Exactly.  Fuck off brogers, you won't be missed.  I've never seen one indication that you even lift.  What are you even doing here? You want a political forum, seeing that is all you are interested in.
> 
> You contribute nothing else.  But, you've heard this all before have'nt you brogers?



Does my opinion matter anymore if I am an avid or recreational weightlifter, or don't lift at all?  Have you ever thought that maybe I prefer to just search for answers to my questions regarding lifting rather than make posts/topics about it?

FYI, I've been lifting since I was 14 years old, my max squat is in the 400's and bench is in the 300s.  This was one of the first websites that I found when I began searching for more advanced training/diet strategies.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> stfu you republicans are annoying as fuck, remind me of Nazi's





Here a few that Jailhouse can use, anytime a republican calls you an idiot for saying what is on your mind you can answer back with these witty insults like...


TexanTa you greedy crony-caressing Repugnican....or my favorite...Texanta  you bedwetting gay-hooker-patronizing nutjob .....PM me for more. 



busyLivin said:


> good retort.


That didn't help did it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2008)

Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow a Celtic's and Rangers fan running joyfully through the field.  Never.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 29, 2008)

How dare you post that you erectile-dysfunctional male-page-seducing theocrat!


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 29, 2008)

Palin deserves punishment for her wrongdoing.

I'll gladly take one for the team, bend her over and ream her in the ass!


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 30, 2008)

I want to see Palin answer the question about her believing that Dinosaurs and humans co-existed together - 6,000 thousand years ago.  I don't expect an answer.

Here is Palin's response to a question about the bailout.

Remember folks, in Actuary insurance numbers, McCain has a 1/3 chance of not completing his first term.  






YouTube Video


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 30, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Remember folks, in Actuary insurance numbers, McCain has a 1/3 chance of not completing his first term.




Good, I like her better than McCain anyway.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Sep 30, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Good, I like her better than McCain anyway.



I'll watch the debate coming between Biden and Palin.

Palin will be on her own.  But Biden has to be careful also.

I seriously think Palin should answer the "dinosaur" question and I hope a moderator asked Palin about it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2008)

"John McCain wants to suspend his debate with Barack Obama until the economic crisis is over. And Sarah Palin wants to suspend her debate with Joe Biden until she can find Europe on a map." --Jay Leno


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> I want to see Palin answer the question about her believing that Dinosaurs and humans co-existed together - 6,000 thousand years ago.  I don't expect an answer.
> 
> Here is Palin's response to a question about the bailout.
> 
> ...



what in the hell is she talking about?


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> YouTube Video



Wait.  Wait....  I've seen this before.  I know I've seen this somewhere....











































OH!  Here it is!






YouTube Video


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 30, 2008)

... Katie Couric was having a hard time not losing it.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Sep 30, 2008)

I won't argue with the fact that Palin isn't very smart, but the fact remains that she's just as, if not more qualified than the Presidential Candidate that the Democrats have nominated.  End of story.  I have a feeling it's not going to be remotely close.


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2008)

George W. Bush in a skirt!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 30, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> McCain is always spitting "country first" then he pics Palin?  What if he dies, would you want some religious extremest with NOOO experience to run this county?
> 
> Your pick for VP is your first big decision as a presidential nominee, lets look at how the two candidate did.  Obama picks up Biden, and McCain pics Palin?  Think about it.




Are you saying Palin is a religious extremest? Why because she puts her faith in God? This is a Christian nation even though it seems like half the country forgets this. On the other hand you have Obama who has had a lot of Islamic influences in his life, and not to mention belongs to an extremest church that is devote to Africa. I don't want a president who is putting his/her faith and efforts into anything but this great country. I find it funny how he belongs to a church and says nothing about it until the light is shed on it...then he claims to not have the same extremest views. That is like David Duke running for president and then trying to come back saying because he is a member of the KKK he is not a follower of what they preech. Give me a break!

Palin has more experience then Obama for one, and has done more to impact the state of AK. What has Obama done for IL? What has he done for anyone other than black people? How about that racist wife of his that wants to seperate the blacks and whites even further....that is what we need moving foward huh? A first lady that is all about segragating the country and providing "her current and future resources first and foremost to the black community".....sorry to say but there are lots of poor people without jobs in this country and the majority is not blacks.

Comparing Biden to Palin is like night and day different. Palin stands up for what she believes in. She is true to who she is, cuts costs where money doesn't need to be spent, she is for getting away from foreign oil, she calls out corrupt politicians, and she is far from perfect and is not afraid to admit it. She is about the closest thing to what most of us could relate to, and probably the only person involved in this election that faces a lot of the same day to day crap most of us put up with. In my opinion she is going to make decisions based on what is good for us, not what is the PC thing to do.

Biden is a corrupt creep that has done what? He got his little jag kid out of three DUI's and had 4 police fired over the issue. What an ideal person to have as a right hand man to a Obama who knows squat about running a town, state, no less a country. Obama is nothing but hot air that sounds good feeding lines of big promises with no way of getting them acheived. I could promise you the world, but that doesn't mean I can provide it.

McCain has served this country faithfully and has a load of experience especially dealing with war. I don't think either president wants to continue war in Iraq, but I think McCain would be a far superior candidate to get the job done. 

Go check out this link on youtube of an interview of Obama talking about his white Grandmother....about how she isn't racist "she is just a typical white person"...... what a double fucking standard! If McCain was being asked about a black person's behavior and said "she is just a typical black person".... would that fly? I highly doubt it. Since when did it become ok for blacks to stereotype whites, yet when whites do the same its wrong and racist? Racism still exsists today because people want it to be there. Black people want to use it as an excuse when they don't get what they want, or when something doesn't go their way.

YouTube - Barack Obama Grandmother Typical White Person


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude, we all put our faith in god! Would U put faith in Palin?


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Sep 30, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> she is far from perfect and is not afraid to admit it. She is about the closest thing to what most of us could relate to, and probably the only person involved in this election that faces a lot of the same day to day crap most of us put up with.



I dont want a far-from-perfect president. And its not good that she's the closest thing that We Americans can relate to, since i know A LOT of Americans who are pretty Fking stupid. If she can Relate to those dumbasses, that isnt helping her case. 

Plus shes from Alaska.... C'mon....
...really..


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone hear who's moderating the debate tomorrow night? What a joke!

A PBS reporter who wrote a book “Breakthrough: Politics and Race in the Age of Obama.”  

PBS Debate Moderator Writes 'Breakthrough' Book About 'Upstanding' Obama, Black Democrats | NewsBusters.org


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not to mention a cover article she wrote...





This is too much...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 1, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I won't argue with the fact that Palin isn't very smart, but the fact remains that she's just as, if not more qualified than the Presidential Candidate that the Democrats have nominated.  End of story.  I have a feeling it's not going to be remotely close.



Do you honestly believe that she is more qualified?  I have heard that she has executive experience, blah, blah, blah, but her executive experience is not even on the same planet as the president.  Her executive experience deals with whether or not to use sand AND salt on the roads or to just plow.  I suggest sticking to comparing McCain to Obama and not even putting Palin in the picture.  She is an embarrassment to your party, which is probably why so many are calling for her to be removed.

BTW, this is coming from someone who considers himself an independent who voted for GW Bush the first time.  In fact, up until he ruined everything about the party, I would have said I was a Republican.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Her executive experience deals with whether or not to use sand AND salt on the roads or to just plow.



Right, because that's all a Governor does 

I never said she was "qualified" to be vice president.  I said she was "more qualified" than Obama.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 1, 2008)

Dale Mabry said:


> Do you honestly believe that she is more qualified?



Than Obama? Absolutely.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember what Sinclair Lewis wrote in the 30's. "When facism comes to this country, it will be draped in a flag - carrying a cross".


----------



## brogers (Oct 1, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Remember what Sinclair Lewis wrote in the 30's. "When facism comes to this country, it will be draped in a flag - carrying a cross".



How about this one:

"[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]The American people will never knowingly adopt Socialism, but under the name of liberalism, they will adopt every fragment of the Socialist program until one day America will be a Socialist nation without ever knowing how it happened.[/FONT] 		"

He was the presidential candidate for the Socialist Party of America in 1920's-40's.
[/FONT]


----------



## glennmo (Oct 1, 2008)

My wife's relatives live in England and Ireland anda work partner 's parent's live in Germany it is true a fair number of them can't understand how Obama's gotten as far as he has. Maybe in years ahead,  but , not now without  experience . As far as laughing it really extends back to Bill Clinton , there was much greater respect for George Sr. Even the  mess today extends back more than a decade .


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember who was Hitlers money launderer ehh banker? Prescott Bush. Yes, the father of Bush 41 and the grandfather of Bush 43.How these guys came to rule this country i'll never know! Oh yeah, stolen elections! Don't think dunderhead was the 1st to do that!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2008)

pyromaniac327 said:


> I dont want a far-from-perfect president. And its not good that she's the closest thing that We Americans can relate to, since i know A LOT of Americans who are pretty Fking stupid. If she can Relate to those dumbasses, that isnt helping her case.
> 
> Plus shes from Alaska.... C'mon....
> ...really..



Far from perfect and being honest is ideal....in reality none of these people are even close to perfect. The only difference is they hide their flaws because most of them are criminal or things that would make them look aweful in the public eye. I can accept people that make mistakes, or have things in their past not ideal, but its one thing to be honest about when the other shady characters hide their BS until it somes out, and then they change their views like it was a flip of a switch.

Her being able to relate to hardship and reality of a typical American has nothing to do with her ability to make the right choices in office. If anything her choices will benefit the people. Lets be realistic the majority of these political people are crooked and only worried about themselves. They are not interested in the majority of Americans because they are not involved...they could care less....they are rich and only worried about staying rich. I want someone that knows my struggle....not interested in helping huge company executives that fuck things up and want to be bailed out.....even these guys fucking up the mortgage industry are leaving with large sums of money...for what? They screwed up....if I fuck up at work they don't hand me millioins to leave.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, by that definition, Barack Obama!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 1, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Well, by that definition, Barack Obama!



Barack Obama is anything but honest.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 1, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Than Obama? Absolutely.



That's like saying you would want your professional hockey team to be coached by coach A over coach B because coach A has championship experience.  Despite the fact that coach A's experience is coaching Peewee hockey and coach B is a college coach.  Neither may be qualified, but I am still going with coach B.  It is irrelevant anyway, it is Obama v. McCain, not Palin.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 1, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> Remember who was Hitlers money launderer ehh banker? Prescott Bush. Yes, the father of Bush 41 and the grandfather of Bush 43.How these guys came to rule this country i'll never know! Oh yeah, stolen elections! Don't think dunderhead was the 1st to do that!



Prescott was not the launderer of Hitler's personal wealth...he financed a German manufacturer named Thyssen, who today is known as Thyssen Krup...and he didn't come into money through that project...He married into the money.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, he managed his money in this country. He was convicted of conspiring with the enemy and was convicted through the senate. Why he wasn't hanged is a big concern of mine! and should be a lesson taught in every school But, that ironically  it is forgotten!!!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 1, 2008)

Nobody is really asking Palin the important questions.  Well, for instance ... when she masturbates ... who does she think of?  When the light is yellow ... does she speed up or slow down?  Has she ever shoplifted?  Has she allowed her daughter to have sex with her boyfriend while she was in the family home?  Spit or swallow?  This kinda shit really tells a lot about a person.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> Nobody is really asking Palin the important questions.  Well, for instance ... when she masturbates ... who does she think of?  When the light is yellow ... does she speed up or slow down?  Has she ever shoplifted?  Has she allowed her daughter to have sex with her boyfriend while she was in the family home?  Spit or swallow?  This kinda shit really tells a lot about a person.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the video of Palin's Supreme Court, opinion she opposes.  Note her answer.  






YouTube Video


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is Palin's comments on Russia.  Note Palin's comments, Palin's campaign spokeswoman's comments, and then a Major's comments who head the military command center there.

This is getting embarrassing, folks.



> *After Palin's interview, officials say there's no Russia threat*
> 
> Gov. Sarah Palin cites vigilance against Russian warplanes coming into U.S. airspace over Alaska as one of her foreign-policy
> 
> ...



Link: Nation & World | After Palin's interview, officials say there's no Russia threat | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 1, 2008)

Awesome posts.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2008)

Here is Palin on Hamas.

In this video Palin is basically endorsing and supporting, Hamas.  Whether you like Hamas or not, the US government didn't recognize the elections of Hamas.

Then, Palin almost immediately starts talking about Ahmadinejad in Iran (which he won in an election, not open to everyone.)

Then she goes into Israel.

Ignore the commentator.  Ignore the commentator and, 

_focus on the question, and focus on Palin's answer._






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

Ouch, and people complained about Hillary?

At least she something to look at.

Wow.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube Video













This was her best one!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 2, 2008)

So now the party boys will try to make her out to be qualified in spite of what we have seen, or haven't seen, of her ability to lead this nation.  Everyone tries to hold up her experience as Governor, her defense of our nation from invasion by the dreaded communists, and her fiscal policies that provided prosperity for Alaska as the foundations of her viability as a world leader.  

The population of Alaska is around 700,000.  A population smaller than that of Austin Texas. Not exactly a challenge.  Factor in that Alaska has a guaranteed income from the  petroleum industry and her experience running that economy becomes even less of a validation.  Alaska is a state with 80% of its revenues derived from *petroleum extraction*.  This means that even if she was financially retarded her state's economy would still prosper with the current oil market.

Palin was a city council member from 1992 to 1996 and then became the mayor of  Wasilla, Alaska from 1996 to 2002 ... pop about 6,000 in the year 2000.  She then failed in her run for lieutenant governor, but did chair the Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission from 2003 to 2004 after which Palin got elected to govern the Sate of Alaska in 2006.  

Her experience managing the affairs of a city with a pop of roughly 6000 people does not qualify her to run America.  Handling the economy of a state ranked 47th in population with a guaranteed income nets her very little financial experience and NO experience in foreign affairs.  

The military did not count on her to run the defense of our country as been alluded too by the party boys in their attempt to bolster her qualifications to be on the ticket.  She is 100% lacking in any qualifications to make that claim, though some would like to believe otherwise. 

This woman is not qualified to run our country, but I like her.  She's not going to be accused of being a mental giant, she's a control freak and a religious zealot, but she has done well in improving the places she has been put in charge of.  She does bring a history of getting things done to the table, but only on a very limited scale in a very well controlled environment.  She is totally lacking in the experience that congressional and senate level offices provide.  Foreign affairs, world economics, national social management, and hard grunt politicking are not something she has been involved with on the scale she would be exposed to if she made it to the White house ... and the top job is not a place for OJT.

She's young.  Give her another ten years at the national level and if ... IF ... she rises above her peers to the upper levels of politics on her own merits, not because someone running for Presidential office is looking for window dressing, and if ... IF ... she's not morally corrupted as most all of the rest are at that top level she might be ready.  Now?  Nope.


----------



## mcguin (Oct 2, 2008)

I think the problem with our country today is the complete transformation of the majority of the republican party.  We're dealing with two extreme's, the mainstream liberals and the christian republicans...The breed of republican conservatives who believe in small government, small taxes is dying if not dead.  I'm ashamed of some people who lead the republican party...its these crazies such as GW who make it a lot easier for the old school republicans to look towards the moderate to liberal side of politics...I wish reagan could be raised from the dead...he was a true rare breed of the best.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 2, 2008)

lnvanry said:


> Prescott was not the launderer of Hitler's personal wealth...he financed a German manufacturer named Thyssen, who today is known as Thyssen Krup...and he didn't come into money through that project...He married into the money.



ThyssenKrupp built Hitlers war machines. They also forced Polish Jews into slave labor building Hitlers weaponry. Fritz Thyssen, the company president, was a right wing nutjob and Hitler supporter. 

This is the company Prescott financed. 


By the way, I don't really give a shit. These people have long been dead, and I don't hold bad opinions of people because of the actions of their family. I just wanted to clarify your information.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Forget about the bridge to nowhere, These are the sentences to nowhere!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 2, 2008)

BoneCrusher said:


> So now the party boys will try to make her out to be qualified in spite of what we have seen, or haven't seen, of her ability to lead this nation.  Everyone tries to hold up her experience as Governor, her defense of our nation from invasion by the dreaded communists, and her fiscal policies that provided prosperity for Alaska as the foundations of her viability as a world leader.
> 
> The population of Alaska is around 700,000.  A population smaller than that of Austin Texas. Not exactly a challenge.  Factor in that Alaska has a guaranteed income from the  petroleum industry and her experience running that economy becomes even less of a validation.  Alaska is a state with 80% of its revenues derived from *petroleum extraction*.  This means that even if she was financially retarded her state's economy would still prosper with the current oil market.
> 
> ...



But...

She has executive experience.  In fact, she should be running for president, because she has more executive experience than McCain.



mcguin said:


> I think the problem with our country today is the complete transformation of the majority of the republican party.  We're dealing with two extreme's, the mainstream liberals and the christian republicans...The breed of republican conservatives who believe in small government, small taxes is dying if not dead.  I'm ashamed of some people who lead the republican party...its these crazies such as GW who make it a lot easier for the old school republicans to look towards the moderate to liberal side of politics...I wish reagan could be raised from the dead...he was a true rare breed of the best.



That's why I am where I am at right now.


----------



## glennmo (Oct 2, 2008)

Obama's experience is............????????


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

glennmo said:


> Obama's experience is............????????



Sometimes you can have the experience  but not the know how to lead people.

I worked with people in the radio industry who had 15 plus years of experience with radio's but couldn't deal with the responsibilities of being a manager.
They didn't know how to deal with co-workers (domestic), customers (Foreign) nor the company finances.

Does this make sense?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

*Skepticism of Palin growing, poll finds*

Skepticism of Palin growing, poll finds - Washington Post - MSNBC.com
*Fewer than half of voters think she understands 'complex issues'*
By Jon Cohen and Jennifer Agiesta
The Washington Post
updated 7:54 a.m. ET, Thurs., Oct. 2, 2008
With the vice presidential candidates set to square off today in their only scheduled debate, public assessments of Sarah Palin's readiness have plummeted, and she may now be a drag on the Republican ticket among key voter groups, according to a new Washington Post-ABC News poll.

Tonight's heavily anticipated debate comes just five weeks after the popular Alaska governor entered the national spotlight as Sen. John McCain's surprise pick to be his running mate. Though she initially transformed the race with her energizing presence and a fiery convention speech, Palin is now a much less positive force: Six in 10 voters see her as lacking the experience to be an effective president, and a third are now less likely to vote for McCain because of her.

A month ago, voters rated Palin as highly as they did McCain or his Democratic rival, Sen. Barack Obama, but after weeks of intensive coverage and several perceived missteps, the shine has diminished.

Nearly a third of adults in a new poll from the Pew Research Center said they paid a lot of attention to Palin's interviews with CBS News's Katie Couric, a series that prompted grumbling among some conservative commentators about Palin's competency to be the GOP's vice presidential standard-bearer. The Pew poll showed views of Palin slipping over the past few days alone..............more


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2008)

What time is the debate?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe it's 9:00 pm EST.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 2, 2008)

Not surprising really. She's had her share of gaffes, but none more important than Obama's on foreign affairs.. e.g. his Georgia response, his willingness to sit down with Iran & others, etc.

This is a product of the media's bias. Amazing to me that a junior senator with 18 months in the senate (the rest was campaigning) is going to win because the opposition's VP is "inexperienced".  Simply amazing.

Obama probably would have won anyway, but this certainly helped.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Not surprising really. She's had her share of gaffes, but none more important than Obama's on foreign affairs.. e.g. his Georgia response, his willingness to sit down with Iran & others, etc.
> 
> This is a product of the media's bias. Amazing to me that a junior senator with 18 months in the senate (the rest was campaigning) is going to win because the opposition's VP is "inexperienced".  Simply amazing.
> 
> Obama probably would have won anyway, but this certainly helped.


I a shocked, it does look like he will actually pull this out.


----------



## glennmo (Oct 2, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Sometimes you can have the experience  but not the know how to lead people.
> 
> I worked with people in the radio industry who had 15 plus years of experience with radio's but couldn't deal with the responsibilities of being a manager.
> They didn't know how to deal with co-workers (domestic), customers (Foreign) nor the company finances.
> ...



Agreed, but , if Obama doesn't have experience and hasn't shown ANY leadership due to the fact that he hasn't done anything in the several weeks he was in office . Outside of his campaigning what has he done. He's a decade too early .He'll rely totally on his advisers and what questions will his experience have him asking ?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 2, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I a shocked, it does look like he will actually pull this out.



I'd be shocked if he didn't.  Unpopular President, unpopular war, economy in the dumps, media & Hollywood in the tank...

The media's major contribution was covering up the role the Democrats had in the housing bubble.. which led to the economic crisis.  Oh well, that's the way it is.  

The worst part will be listening to Hollywood, Keith Olbermann & soxmuscle gloat.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be AMAZED if Obama is elected.  Sorry to say this, but I still think this country is far away from a black president, despite the republican party being unpopular at the moment.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'll be AMAZED if Obama is elected.  Sorry to say this, but I still think this country is *far away* from a black president, despite the republican party being unpopular at the moment.



Look at the current polling data.  

We are _very close_ to Obama being President.  BO is gaining in the crucial battleground state.  We still have 4 1/2 weeks to go however.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 2, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> Look at the current polling data.



I think a large percentage of those voters will end up voting for McCain when they get in the booth...


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 2, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> The worst part will be listening to Hollywood, Keith Olbermann & soxmuscle gloat.



Especially when I win money doing it.

Obama now at -295.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2008)

She did OK.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I think a large percentage of those voters will end up voting for McCain when they get in the booth...



You need to polling data on the polling data, then.

I don't trust polling as much as I used to.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 2, 2008)

These polls are like news polls...not really going to reflect what people really vote, and for all we know 80% of the people doing the online vote for Obama are not even eligible to vote anyways. McCain has this no doubt!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 2, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> These polls are like news polls...not really going to reflect what people really vote, and for all we know 80% of the people doing the online vote for Obama are not even eligible to vote anyways. McCain has this no doubt!



I"m going to be a happy man November 4 if you're right.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 2, 2008)

The sad thing is I still think the black voter turnout will be low, despite the fact that Obama is running.  I do think it's going to drastically increase for this election, but it will still be low.  

If Obama loses, the black vote will be at a record all time low in 2012, I will guarantee that.  Another sad fact is I would wager that a large number of first time black voters don't know a damn thing about his politics, and are simply voting for him because he's black...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 2, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> These polls are like news polls...not really going to reflect what people really vote, and for all we know 80% of the people doing the online vote for Obama are not even eligible to vote anyways. McCain has this no doubt!



No.

There are two types of polling.

1. registered voters

2. registered and likely voters.  

online does not count as the sample size is not statistically valid, nor is the method of gathering a sample.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I'll be AMAZED if Obama is elected.  Sorry to say this, but I still think this country is far away from a black president, despite the republican party being unpopular at the moment.





TexanTA1996 said:


> I think a large percentage of those voters will end up voting for McCain when they get in the booth...





TexanTA1996 said:


> The sad thing is I still think the black voter turnout will be low, despite the fact that Obama is running.  I do think it's going to drastically increase for this election, but it will still be low.
> 
> If Obama loses, the black vote will be at a record all time low in 2012, I will guarantee that.  Another sad fact is I would wager that a large number of first time black voters don't know a damn thing about his politics, and are simply voting for him because he's black...




I agree with 100% of this.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

So how did the cunt do last night?


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> So how did the cunt do last night?



aren't you a charmer.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> So how did the cunt do last night?



She said a whole lot of nothing.

Although she did use the terms "hockey mom" and "maverick" much to everyone's delight.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 3, 2008)

Most respected journalists agreed that the debate was dead even.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> aren't you a charmer.




Waaahhhh Cry me a river.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> So how did the cunt do last night?



I don't think she made one valid point.

She chose the say nothing of importance, look cute and try and make people laugh route and she bombed completely.

Basically put, unless you have a hard on for McCain, this whore lost big time.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

So basically they both sucked, Biden did a little better at foreign policy.

meh


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> So basically they both sucked, Biden did a little better at foreign policy.
> 
> meh



In Palin's defense, she _was_ better to look at.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> In Palin's defense, she _was_ better to look at.



She should have worn that bikini.  At least that would have been something of substance.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL'D. She was just flapping her gums! She had a lot of her facts wrong, like the Commanding Gen. In Afghanistan. She says her policies will differ from the Bush policies. But, she failed to give any specifics. The moderator should have had follow ups, and forced her to list examples. It was obvious she was coached on what to say. I just wish she was pressed  and forced to get off of her talking points. Compared to what we have seen in previous interviews, She almost looked as if she knew what she was talking about.


----------



## brogers (Oct 3, 2008)

IronAddict said:


> LOL'D. She was just flapping her gums! She had a lot of her facts wrong, like the Commanding Gen. In Afghanistan. She says her policies will differ from the Bush policies. But, she failed to give any specifics. The moderator should have had follow ups, and forced her to list examples. It was obvious she was coached on what to say. I just wish she was pressed  and forced to get off of her talking points. Compared to what we have seen in previous interviews, She almost looked as if she knew what she was talking about.



She had -her- facts wrong?  Were you paying attention at all to Biden?  I think busyLivin linked to it, there is already a list of 14 lies Biden told during the VP debate...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> She said a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> She had -her- facts wrong?  Were you paying attention at all to Biden?  I think busyLivin linked to it, there is already a list of 14 lies Biden told during the VP debate...



good luck. iron has a hard on for obama/bidden the blinders are on already.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Why So Serious?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


>



Looks about right!


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

Shocking... libs think Palin did bad.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Basically put, unless you have a hard on for McCain, this whore lost big time.



cunt, whore... if anyone called obama a "nigger" you'd all be up in arms.  you're full of shit sm & a terrible spokesman for your viewpoint.


Wah.....


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Shocking... libs think Palin did bad.



Non-Partisan... think they both sucked balls.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> cunt, whore... if anyone called obama a "nigger" you'd all be up in arms.  you're full of shit sm & a terrible spokesman for your viewpoint.
> 
> 
> Wah.....



Nigger,Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger, Nigger


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Non-Partisan... think they both sucked balls.



So you've watched the debate since asking how she did?

I don't mind American's ripping on our candidates, even when it's as vile as soxmuscle... but it boils my blood when non-Americans rip on them, especially when it's as vulgar as calling her a cunt or Obama a nigger. Real class act.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Boo fucking hoo.  Got anything else you want to cry about.

As unbelievable as this may be to you, your presidential elections much like any other countries elections effect other nations.  So you are fucking right I will have an opinion.  Seems like you are just in line with the dipshits in office right now.  God forbid there be freedom of speech.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Boo fucking hoo.  Got anything else you want to cry about.
> 
> As unbelievable as this may be to you, your presidential elections much like any other countries elections effect other nations.  So you are fucking right I will have an opinion.  Seems like you are just in line with the dipshits in office right now.  God forbid there be freedom of speech.



You have every right to an opinion, and this has nothing to do with free speech.. nice spin though.   I just think it's pathetic that you call a woman a cunt that could potentially lead the country that would defend your country's defenseless ass in a heartbeat.

I'm asking for a little respect.. not to agree with them.  I disagree with Obama on every issue, but if he's my President I still won't like hearing outsider's rip on him.  Maybe patriotism is dying, but some of us still love our country.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Boo fucking hoo.  Got anything else you want to cry about.
> 
> As unbelievable as this may be to you, your presidential elections much like any other countries elections effect other nations.  So you are fucking right I will have an opinion.  Seems like you are just in line with the dipshits in office right now.  God forbid there be freedom of speech.



how exactly is this election going to effect you?

truth is most americans cant name the leaders of canada or britian because by and large it doesn't effect them. i dont see a lot of change for canadians regardless of who is elected here. enlighten me.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> how exactly is this election going to effect you?
> 
> truth is most americans cant name the leaders of canada or britian because by and large it doesn't effect them. i dont see a lot of change for canadians regardless of who is elected here. enlighten me.



Most Americans can't name Foreign leaders, cause they don't give a shit outside of what is around them.

You don't think who is in office will impact Canadians?  Remember you are our biggest customer for exports.  Which leader, and how they deal with your economic problems is a big concern.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Boo fucking hoo.  Got anything else you want to cry about.



Don't get me wrong, I'm just catching only a few of your posts so I don't even know your political standpoint; so don't read this post like it's a bad thing:

But you're giving me one hell of a job picking out your "post of the week" for the next poll


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Crono1000 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm just catching only a few of your posts so I don't even know your political standpoint; so don't read this post like it's a bad thing:
> 
> But you're giving me one hell of a job picking out your "post of the week" for the next poll




Figured I would step it up if I wanted to be included.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Most Americans can't name Foreign leaders, cause they don't give a shit outside of what is around them.
> 
> You don't think who is in office will impact Canadians?  Remember you are our biggest customer for exports.  Which leader, and how they deal with your economic problems is a big concern.



truth is the president really doesn't do shit for the economy. The economy is much too unwieldy for one man, party, or administration, to do anything. The boom of the nineties was not the result of sound economic policy on the part of Clinton. He just happened to be the guy in office along for the ride.

But for real. how will this effect you? what do you expect to be different for your individual circumstances whether McCain or obama is in office? What will change for your lifes circumstances?

To a point you may be right. We don't give a shit whats around us. yet it is America who always sends our soldiers to help out around the world when there is a problem with the world. so we may take more interest than some casual observers may think. The reason why many americans don't know other leaders is we elect our guys to deal with your guys.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

Right so Bushes so Called "war on terror" has had no impact on your economy?

The dollar value impacts our companies exports and job security.  Our Dollar has gone from $0.60 to par.  That is huge chunk of change, when dealing with exports.  Many American companies that invested in Canadian labour, have now begun to shut doors, and that impacts employment.  We have seen more direct competition from American companies, cause spending has decreased in the USA.

True and I can respect that the US and its military helps globally on many levels, and we as Canadians are grateful to have that force as our ally.  Unfortunately, it is getting beyond just higher a guy to deal with your guy.  This is a global economy now, and having a better understanding of other business nations can only benefit you.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Right so Bushes so Called "war on terror" has had no impact on your economy?
> 
> The dollar value impacts our companies exports and job security.  Our Dollar has gone from $0.60 to par.  That is huge chunk of change, when dealing with exports.  Many American companies that invested in Canadian labour, have now begun to shut doors, and that impacts employment.  We have seen more direct competition from American companies, cause spending has decreased in the USA.
> 
> True and I can respect that the US and its military helps globally on many levels, and we as Canadians are grateful to have that force as our ally.  Unfortunately, it is getting beyond just higher a guy to deal with your guy.  This is a global economy now, and having a better understanding of other business nations can only benefit you.



After 9-11 we were going to war regardless of who was in office. I was in the Philippines the day it happened and the first words out of my mouth when I heard what happened was "we are at war"

Bush will get credit for the "war on terror", but the truth is our entire government made that choice. and that government was chosen by the people. Americans are responsible for the "war on terror" and the subsequent economic fall out. I really don't think though that the "war on terror" is the reason for the economic shit the US is in at the moment. If the war was the only thing going on the US economy would still be thriving. Years of bad banking regulations over multiple administrations left us open to this. As well as ridiculously bad/dishonest/downright evil decisions by leaders of major corporations. how exactly did Bush cause the Enron disaster or the failure of the banking system as it currently stands?

For the record I am against this economic bail out. I think we should have to weather the storm of our poor choices and let the economy naturally correct itself.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Right so Bushes so Called "war on terror" has had no impact on your economy?
> 
> The dollar value impacts our companies exports and job security.  Our Dollar has gone from $0.60 to par.  That is huge chunk of change, when dealing with exports.  Many American companies that invested in Canadian labour, have now begun to shut doors, and that impacts employment.  We have seen more direct competition from American companies, cause spending has decreased in the USA.
> 
> True and I can respect that the US and its military helps globally on many levels, and we as Canadians are grateful to have that force as our ally.  Unfortunately, it is getting beyond just higher a guy to deal with your guy.  This is a global economy now, and having a better understanding of other business nations can only benefit you.




I'll take this one...

America greatest country on earth... democracy... spreading of... or else beat it into them... Iraqiis = Satan... Obama's a black man... underhanded hedge insult... who cares about Canada... only there to keep Palin away from the Continental USA... have is trees and the long lost "eh" vowel... there's French there... French makes great mustard... can't vote for US president for a reason... Crono's the coolest... 9/11 END POST


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> The dollar value impacts our companies exports and job security.  Our Dollar has gone from $0.60 to par.  That is huge chunk of change, when dealing with exports.  Many American companies that invested in Canadian labour, have now begun to shut doors, and that impacts employment.  We have seen more direct competition from American companies, cause spending has decreased in the USA.
> 
> .



You didn't tell me how this effects your job. I want to hear about it on a more individual basis. and regardless of who we have in office here obama or McCain how do you expect it to be different?

And I want more direct competition from american companies.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> She said a whole lot of nothing.
> 
> Although she did use the terms "hockey mom" and "maverick" much to everyone's delight.



I am for McCain, and I like Palin....but I am super tired of hearing her say "the maverick"....I fucking hate it!


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Is Sarah Palin "hockey mom" qualified to be the president of the United States?  Do we want her talking with Iran, North Korea?  What in God's name would she say!?  Oh wait, she'd have to be scripted, oh and maybe she'd talk about her energy plan-because that's the only plan she really has.  She doesn't even know which magazines and news papers she reads!?  Let's hope John lives through the election Mr. 72 year old "mavrick"?  Hmmmm


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> After 9-11 we were going to war regardless of who was in office. I was in the Philippines the day it happened and the first words out of my mouth when I heard what happened was "we are at war"
> 
> Bush will get credit for the "war on terror", but the truth is our entire government made that choice. and that government was chosen by the people. Americans are responsible for the "war on terror" and the subsequent economic fall out. I really don't think though that the "war on terror" is the reason for the economic shit the US is in at the moment. If the war was the only thing going on the US economy would still be thriving. Years of bad banking regulations over multiple administrations left us open to this. As well as ridiculously bad/dishonest/downright evil decisions by leaders of major corporations. how exactly did Bush cause the Enron disaster or the failure of the banking system as it currently stands?
> 
> For the record I am against this economic bail out. I think we should have to weather the storm of our poor choices and let the economy naturally correct itself.


Agreed there was a war after 9-11.  However the vision of the war changed siginficantly, to the tune of $12 billion dollars a month of debt.  To think that has no impact on your economy?  Agreed some other foolish moves have exponential impacted the economy.

Again I agree the bailout is foolish.  Sure there will be tough times, but I think it would create a better foundation for recovery in the long run.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> You didn't tell me how this effects your job. I want to hear about it on a more individual basis. and regardless of who we have in office here obama or McCain how do you expect it to be different?
> 
> And I want more direct competition from american companies.



I don't really want to get into specifics on my job,  but my company deals with recreation parks products. Playgrounds, site furnishings.  Our site furnishing business is largely a part of exports to the US.  Lack of Spending means less revenue.

Also we are facing more direct competition for US companies here in Ontario, as they see more potential sales.  When you have multi-national companies like newell-rubbermaid, competing against you, they can lower there margins significantly more to be competitive. 

Sure this is all a part of capitalism.  But the majority is a part of the failing economy.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Agreed there was a war after 9-11.  However the vision of the war changed siginficantly, to the tune of $12 billion dollars a month of debt.  To think that has no impact on your economy?  Agreed some other foolish moves have exponential impacted the economy.
> 
> Again I agree the bailout is foolish.  Sure there will be tough times, but I think it would create a better foundation for recovery in the long run.



I've been  waiting for someone to bring both these topics up!


----------



## brogers (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> Is Sarah Palin "hockey mom" qualified to be the president of the United States?  Do we want her talking with Iran, North Korea?  What in God's name would she say!?  Oh wait, she'd have to be scripted, oh and maybe she'd talk about her energy plan-because that's the only plan she really has.  She doesn't even know which magazines and news papers she reads!?  Let's hope John lives through the election Mr. 72 year old "mavrick"?  Hmmmm



Palin is running as a Vice-President, I find it interesting you would attempt to criticize her for being scripted and somehow tie this into Iran/NK.  Do you realize who is running at the top of the Democrats' ticket?  Here's a little bit of your boy without his beloved teleprompter filled with a speech written by David Axelrod:






YouTube Video











I'm sure Ahmedinejad and Kim will be overcome by such eloquence, right?  I personally couldn't care less about their speaking ability, I'm interested in policy and higher taxation, vastly increased spending and redistribution of wealth, more government involvement in people's everyday lives (the same govt which royally screwed our mortgage market), and against tapping our energy reserves is shitty policy.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> Is Sarah Palin "hockey mom" qualified to be the president of the United States?  Do we want her talking with Iran, North Korea?  What in God's name would she say!?  Oh wait, she'd have to be scripted, oh and maybe she'd talk about her energy plan-because that's the only plan she really has.  She doesn't even know which magazines and news papers she reads!?  Let's hope John lives through the election Mr. 72 year old "mavrick"?  Hmmmm



shit, this same argument can be used with obama. not the second in line, but the first. obama has no foreign experience same as palin.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> I'm interested in policy and higher taxation, vastly increased spending and redistribution of wealth, more government involvement in people's everyday lives (the same govt which royally screwed our mortgage market), and against tapping our energy reserves is shitty policy.



How much money was spent over the last 8 years?

Which Government has become absurdly large and meddled in more peoples lives over the last 8 years?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I don't really want to get into specifics on my job,  but my company deals with recreation parks products. Playgrounds, site furnishings.  Our site furnishing business is largely a part of exports to the US.  Lack of Spending means less revenue.
> 
> Also we are facing more direct competition for US companies here in Ontario, as they see more potential sales.  When you have multi-national companies like newell-rubbermaid, competing against you, they can lower there margins significantly more to be competitive.
> 
> Sure this is all a part of capitalism.  But the majority is a part of the failing economy.



agreed, but on this side of the fence don't we want our companies competing with yours? What do you think obama or McCain can/will do to change this? 

And i understand you not wanting to get into specifics about your job. i shouldn't have asked.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How much money was spent over the last 8 years?
> 
> Which Government has become absurdly large and meddled in more peoples lives over the last 8 years?



there it is


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 3, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> cunt, whore... if anyone called obama a "nigger" you'd all be up in arms.  you're full of shit sm & a terrible spokesman for your viewpoint.
> 
> 
> Wah.....



I have yet to share my viewpoint.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> agreed, but on this side of the fence don't we want our companies competing with yours? What do you think obama or McCain can/will do to change this?
> 
> And i understand you not wanting to get into specifics about your job. i shouldn't have asked.



I am fine with competition.  But this has become desperation competition.  Basically just getting business even if it means at a few points over cost to keep this running.

I honestly and concerned about both as presidential candidates.  There is no quick fix to this problem.  And I don't think you will see any significant change over a 4 or 8 year term from either.  However continuing poor decisions, are going to have a more dramatic impact.

I am far from an economist, I don't know what will improve the economic trend.  But I haven't seen anything from either candidate that will help.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How much money was spent over the last 8 years?
> 
> Which Government has become absurdly large and meddled in more peoples lives over the last 8 years?



What is the republican party for 400, alex?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How much money was spent over the last 8 years?
> 
> Which Government has become absurdly large and meddled in more peoples lives over the last 8 years?



I don't feel my life has been meddled with any more now than it was then. 

the money spent over the last 8 years? its not like bush has had a blank check. congress carries the purse strings. thats how the US constitution was written. and both parties are to blame. because in the last 2 years the dems have been in office they haven't changed shit. and look at the bailout. dems voted for it while it was the republicans not voting for it. The US economy is something that can't be controlled. we may try and massage it, but ultimately there are way too many factors involved.

It took WW2 to get out of the great depression. Not doing anything like Hoover wanted didn't do shit, and the years under FDR with the "new deal" didn't do it either. that was an economy much less complicated than ours is currently.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I am far from an economist, I don't know what will improve the economic trend.  But I haven't seen anything from either candidate that will help.



In that sir, we are absolutely agreed.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> I don't feel my life has been meddled with any more now than it was then.
> 
> the money spent over the last 8 years? its not like bush has had a blank check. congress carries the purse strings. thats how the US constitution was written. and both parties are to blame. because in the last 2 years the dems have been in office they haven't changed shit. and look at the bailout. dems voted for it while it was the republicans not voting for it. The US economy is something that can't be controlled. we may try and massage it, but ultimately there are way too many factors involved.
> 
> It took WW2 to get out of the great depression. Not doing anything like Hoover wanted didn't do shit, and the years under FDR with the "new deal" didn't do it either. that was an economy much less complicated than ours is currently.



Republican governments are known for being small government correct?  What happened?
Your life may have had no impact from the decisions over the last 8 years, but there are laws in place now, that allow them to.

I guess me being an outsider,  I don't see things as party lines.  I don't care whether is was a republican or a democrat, which I know goes against me questioning what happened over the past 8 years.  Poor decisions have been made across the board, there is no particular party to blame.  Decisions from past politicians are just starting to rear there ugly heads.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Agreed there was a war after 9-11.  However the vision of the war changed siginficantly, to the tune of $12 billion dollars a month of debt.  To think that has no impact on your economy?  Agreed some other foolish moves have exponential impacted the economy.
> 
> That hasn't reached 600 billion yet and its been what? 5 years now? The war has put a huge strain on the economy for sure, and the 700 billion dollar buy out is going to put an even larger strain on an already jacked up economy, and its going to be all at once.
> 
> Again I agree the bailout is foolish.  Sure there will be tough times, but I think it would create a better foundation for recovery in the long run.



That buy out only helped the rich investors that have lost their asses. That has a huge roll in the stock market crashing. The buy it will only help the rich get back on their feet. Its doing nothing for the low to middle class person. I am middle class and it's doing nothing for me. Its not going to stimulate anything for 99% of us.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> In that sir, we are absolutely agreed.



I am sure we agree on many things.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What is the republican party for 400, alex?





busyLivin said:


> pretty funny how you always claim neutrality & don't like getting into debates, yet you drop little dumb comments like this in & run away.





KelJu said:


> I'm not going to talk partisan politics with anybody anymore. I have beat that dead horse far too long.


----------



## brogers (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> How much money was spent over the last 8 years?
> 
> Which Government has become absurdly large and meddled in more peoples lives over the last 8 years?



So, in your opinion, the government has spent too much, grown too much, and become too involved in people's lives.  Is the solution to elect the party that wants to do vastly MORE expansion of government, including $1 TRILLION in new spending?  The democrat party is running on this:  More taxes, more spending, more government involvement in healthcare.

I agree 100% the government is too large, too involved.  I think a McCain administration will do much less expansion than an Obama administration.  Much, much, much less, especially considering Obama would have a democrat-controlled congress to vote through everyone of his measures.

The republicans have screwed up, the answer is not to turn to someone who is worse though.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> That buy out only helped the rich investors that have lost their asses. That has a huge roll in the stock market crashing. The buy it will only help the rich get back on their feet. Its doing nothing for the low to middle class person. I am middle class and it's doing nothing for me. Its not going to stimulate anything for 99% of us.




It will stimulate a higher debt.   The rich are the people donating to these politicians parties though, they know what side there bread is buttered on. Sad but it doesn't seem like the government of the people, by the people,  for the people


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

with your "boy" who can barely give a thumbs up, will have us at war till the day he dies.  All he wants is war, we have no friends because of bush's failed policies and John McCain is more of the same.  Who's in Iraq?  Are there nuclear weapons in Iraq?  

Bill Clinton was the best thing that ever happened to the US, then stupid republicans come in and now we are in not only the biggest economic crisis since the Great Depression, but we have the highest unemployment rate in more than a decade.  John is just another Bush, the only thing he brings is an older face.  No change, more of the same.

HERE'S YOUR DISTORTED Republican...more of the same.

YouTube - John McCain's ads are LIES. Here's the video proof.





brogers said:


> Palin is running as a Vice-President, I find it interesting you would attempt to criticize her for being scripted and somehow tie this into Iran/NK.  Do you realize who is running at the top of the Democrats' ticket?  Here's a little bit of your boy without his beloved teleprompter filled with a speech written by David Axelrod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> with your "boy" who can barely give a thumbs up,



Wow, that's intelligent.   No point in even explaining with this one why he can't.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh and here's a little Palin for ya...WHAT A JOKE.

YouTube - Republican Hypocracy Defends Palin


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> Palin is running as a Vice-President, I find it interesting you would attempt to criticize her for being scripted and somehow tie this into Iran/NK.  Do you realize who is running at the top of the Democrats' ticket?  Here's a little bit of your boy without his beloved teleprompter filled with a speech written by David Axelrod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  My mouth was already watering to post that same video when I was reading his original post.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

White Sux


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> So, in your opinion, the government has spent too much, grown too much, and become too involved in people's lives.  Is the solution to elect the party that wants to do vastly MORE expansion of government, including $1 TRILLION in new spending?  The democrat party is running on this:  More taxes, more spending, more government involvement in healthcare.
> 
> I agree 100% the government is too large, too involved.  I think a McCain administration will do much less expansion than an Obama administration.  Much, much, much less, especially considering Obama would have a democrat-controlled congress to vote through everyone of his measures.
> 
> The republicans have screwed up, the answer is not to turn to someone who is worse though.



No I don't know the solution.... I have been stating that all along.  I think both Candidates are scary as hell.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Kw9qRHTek


----------



## brogers (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> with your "boy" who can barely give a thumbs up, will have us at war till the day he dies.  All he wants is war, we have no friends because of bush's failed policies and John McCain is more of the same.  Who's in Iraq?  Are there nuclear weapons in Iraq?
> 
> Bill Clinton was the best thing that ever happened to the US, then stupid republicans come in and now we are in not only the biggest economic crisis since the Great Depression, but we have the highest unemployment rate in more than a decade.  John is just another Bush, the only thing he brings is an older face.  No change, more of the same.
> 
> ...



He can barely give a thumbs-up?  Are you making fun of his war wounds?  That's real classy.  Let's make fun of a POW because he sustained injuries serving his country.

Bill Clinton was the best thing?  Bill Clinton's administration is largely responsible for the current mortgage mess we are facing due to their pursuit of "affordable housing" aka, everyone gets a house regardless of their ability to pay.

I'm going to ignore anymore posts of yours.  Someone who insults wounded veterans isn't worth any more of my time.


----------



## busyLivin (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> Bill Clinton's administration is largely responsible for the current mortgage mess we are facing due to their pursuit of "affordable housing" aka, everyone gets a house regardless of their ability to pay.



Sad thing is nobody knows this & the Republicans (including McCain) are too chicken shit to point it out. The media is a good group to have on your side.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2008)

*Palin gets the style points and a slim win over Biden*



> pdated Friday, October 3rd 2008, 12:55 PM
> 
> *She sometimes sputtered nonsense*, seemed like a Thanksgiving turkey stuffed with facts and was no match for his knowledge and experience on foreign affairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogers (Oct 3, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No I don't know the solution.... I have been stating that all along.  I think both Candidates are scary as hell.



Both suck, no doubt.  One certainly sucks less though.  McCain was my least favorite amongst all candidates in the republican primary, but what can be done?  He's the pick and he's running against a socialist who argues for more taxes for the purpose of "fairness," advocates more government involvement in people's healthcare, and wants to give away more of our sovereignty to the UN.  The choices suck, but it is a very, very easy decision for anyone rational.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2008)

busyLivin said:


> Sad thing is nobody knows this & the Republicans (including McCain) are too chicken shit to point it out. *The media is a good group to have on your side.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 3, 2008)

That was pretty funny.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Oct 3, 2008)

brogers said:


> Bill Clinton was the best thing?  Bill Clinton's administration is largely responsible for the current mortgage mess we are facing due to their pursuit of "affordable housing" aka, everyone gets a house regardless of their ability to pay.



You're assuming that liberals actually read and care about facts instead of listening to the media.  What are you thinking


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> with your "boy" who can barely give a thumbs up, will have us at war till the day he dies.  All he wants is war, we have no friends because of bush's failed policies and John McCain is more of the same.  Who's in Iraq?  Are there nuclear weapons in Iraq?
> 
> Bill Clinton was the best thing that ever happened to the US, then stupid republicans come in and now we are in not only the biggest economic crisis since the Great Depression, but we have the highest unemployment rate in more than a decade.  John is just another Bush, the only thing he brings is an older face.  No change, more of the same.
> 
> ]



Wow. this is so damn wrong. McCain is not anything like bush. I love this comment though. It shows a lack of independent thought.

"Bill Clinton is the best thing that ever happened to the US"???? surely you jest


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Palin spoke in generalities, and offered little detail.*

There is a lot of spin.  Make your own conclusion based on the facts.  

Palin practiced for a full month, on these generalities.

Her knowledge level is very, very, low.


The world and nation is too complicated for her being a heartbeat away from the Presidency, IMO.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 3, 2008)

Big Smoothy said:


> [
> 
> 
> The world and nation is too complicated for her being a heartbeat away from the Presidency, IMO.



the exact same problem with obama. except it is not a heart beat away


----------



## pyromaniac327 (Oct 3, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> Oh and here's a little Palin for ya...WHAT A JOKE.
> 
> YouTube - Republican Hypocracy Defends Palin
> YouTube - John McCain's ads are LIES. Here's the video proof.



Wow....Nice clips.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> You're assuming that liberals actually read and care about facts instead of listening to the media.  What are you thinking


----------



## Big Smoothy (Oct 3, 2008)

*I've just read the polling data and if - if....nothing changes, Obama will have a decisive electoral victory.

This is based on numbers.

If the registered likely voters being counted using the appropriate sample size of about 1,400 people then the numbers mean an Obama victory.

I am stiking my neck out.

If nothing big, or bad happens, the election is now over.


McCain does not have the battleground states he needs with strong enough polling numbers, IMO.*


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2008)

with a month to go i would hardly start calling the election. i do consider this election obamas to loose, but it is still early yet


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> with a month to go i would hardly start calling the election. i do consider this election obamas to *loose,* but it is still early yet


Lose.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Lose.



thank you


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> *T*hank you*.*



No problem.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 4, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> No problem.



Watch it now.  I've never hit a tranny because of the ethical issues, but I will shake the hell out of one.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 4, 2008)

bio-chem said:


> Watch it now.  I've never hit a tranny because of the ethical issues, but I will shake the hell out of one.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 4, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------

